# Snow goose calls



## Keith S. (Aug 8, 2003)

I am wanting to get a new snow goose call this year, but which one. I would also like to get into some specks this fall, so should I get a snow, or a snow/speck?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I just baught a snow goose call and enjoy blowing sweet music. I got my call from Tim Grounds, it was around 75.00. It blows pretty easy and it can blow some high and low notes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That grounds call is a good one, I've had good luck with a highly tuned Half Breed.

Foiles has a Tundra Saver that I heard is good also.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i also have the grounds snow call and love it. it's also half the price of the tundra saver.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Heartland makes a very good snow goose call at a very good price.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They do???

Which call is the snow goose call?


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

He doesn't have it on his site. Just call him and tell him you want a Delrin snow goose call or PM me and I know where they are for sale.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

The TundraSaver by Foiles is legite....piece of cake to blow.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

hasn't the tundra saver won a couple of snow goose calling championships? i thought i saw that somewhere.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I had a white out and that thing was great. But the grounds snow call is pretty good too.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the Grounds call, just need to practice with it a bit more. Need to get ready for Sask.

GB3, hope you had fun lastnight. I saved some of the Delta signs for ya.

14 days!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

All right!! Thanks Scott. :beer: :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

No prob. GB3 Next time I see ya, I will have them for ya.


----------



## Keith S. (Aug 8, 2003)

Ended up getting a Grounds acrylic snow. I had Tim tune it to a snow/speck and is sounds AWESOME! Can't wait to go hunting.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i love the way they sound too. i had to tune mine when i got it to make the pitch a little higher. although before i tuned it, it probably would have made a great lessor call.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have a Tundra Saver and like it but I heard Chris' half breed and was very impressed!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Guy's, is there a big difference, other then price, between the sean mann
white out and the express white out. Is there a big difference in how they sound?


----------

